# Cool page from amature nature photographer



## MisplacedAngler (Nov 3, 2008)

I worked with this fellow some years ago when I was in college. I decided to get online one day and see if he had developed a website. Sure enough he had. For those of you that enjoy nature photography, he has some amazing photography and I think many of you will be suprised by the beauty of my home state.  He also has pictures from all over the USA's beautiful National Parks.

Mike Boyd's Arkansas Photography


----------



## Artograph (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow.  Very nice!!

:O)

And...welcome!


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 4, 2008)

i love your work. very beautiful, colorful, and they are all so different. p.s. i think arkansas is pretty


----------



## SWGPhoto (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. You have alot of skill in the photography area. Amazing pictures.


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't take credit for a single picture.  This site belongs to a guy I worked with when I was in college.  We were friends at the time, but I moved several years ago and we haven't spoken since.


----------

